# Ipod touch 6 ne charge plus



## A.Lupin (29 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour à tous! 
J'ai parcouru le forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de question qui corresponde vraiment à ma situation donc je me permets de lancer une discussion. 
Depuis ce matin, j'ai un problème concernant mon Ipod touch 6. 
Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton supérieur de mon Ipod, il s'allume normalement (avec le logo Apple), me demande mon mot de passe, puis, une fois mon mot de passe accepté, j'accède à l'écran de contrôle. À partir de là, je peux aller sur internet, vérifier mes emails, écouter de la musique bref, mon Ipod fonctionne sans problème. Au bout de 3 minutes environ, il s'éteint comme si sa batterie était vide (écran noir avec cercle qui tourne). J'ai beau essayer de le brancher avec différentes prises et câbles, il ne détecte pas qu'il est branché et ne se recharge pas (l'icône en forme d'éclair n'apparaît pas) . Il reste bloqué à 20% de charge. 
Avez-vous une idée d'où pourrait venir ce problème? Est-ce réparable? 
Merci beaucoup de votre aide!


----------

